# Balmoral Tues 20th Feb



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Folks,

I'll be going out from Balmoral again on Tuesday afternoon from about 3pm onwards. All are welcome to join me for a paddle (and hopefully a few fish). Just look out for the floating log :shock: 

Cheers........Nick


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Paul, yep eastern end near the kids playground just past the pier mate. I think Ken and Gatesy are dropping in too, should make a nice small fleet 8) 
Cheers.......Nick


----------

